# Sirius on Dish



## Jaxstatefan (Mar 31, 2006)

Why doesn't Dish carry the talk channels from Sirius?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Jaxstatefan said:


> Why doesn't Dish carry the talk channels from Sirius?


Because unlike the music channels, talk channels have retransmission restrictions. 
This prevents the talk channels from being offered, much like the Sirius web streams which have the music channels only.

Sam


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Probably the same reason they do not stream them for subscribers over the Internet. It comes down to agreements with the providers and if they program, then personalities on the channels.

From Sirius.com:

"16. Is the content you are streaming the same as what I will hear through my satellite radio?

All of our US-based 100% commercial-free music channels are available online and are the same as what SIRIUS listeners hear in their vehicles or homes.

Due to certain limitations, we are unable to make all of Sports, News, and Entertainment channels available online at this time. Select talk programming is available see the “Live Talk” section in the SIRIUS player for our current offering.

Due to certain limitations, we are unable to make those channels available live on the SIRIUS Player at this time."

So I am guessing this extends to dish.


----------

